# I need a wall mount cable tv tuner bracket



## nrp3

The tv is already mounted to the wall and I need some sort of bracket that will attach a motorola comcast digital cable tv box under the tv. I would swear I have seen one somewhere, I just can't find it. I have looked at crutchfield and bestbuy but haven't found one yet. This is for a community room in an apartment complex.


----------



## HARRY304E

nrp3 said:


> The tv is already mounted to the wall and I need some sort of bracket that will attach a motorola comcast digital cable tv box under the tv. I would swear I have seen one somewhere, I just can't find it. I have looked at crutchfield and bestbuy but haven't found one yet. This is for a community room in an apartment complex.



Take a look at this link...http://store.videomountstore.com/wa...onentShelves&gclid=COuC4paM2aYCFUmo4Aodv3FVJA


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

nrp3 said:


> The tv is already mounted to the wall and I need some sort of bracket that will attach a motorola comcast digital cable tv box under the tv. I would swear I have seen one somewhere, I just can't find it. I have looked at crutchfield and bestbuy but haven't found one yet. This is for a community room in an apartment complex.


 
I put 16 tv's in a bar and I put the boxes behind the TV's so you couldn't see them. In your case, you need the remote to work, so you would need an FR repeater for the remote before you slide it behind the tv.


----------



## DiegoXJ

around here the non HD boxes, are tiny and can be double sided taped to the back of the TV, plus they come with an IR repeater built in that you plug into the back and place as necessary. The non DVR HD boxes, are slightly bigger, but i was able to secure one to the back of the TV with some zip ties, and drop it down low enough that the IR eye was unobstructed. This however was at the ex-girlfriends condo. If it was a bigger box, or DVR + HD box or a customers place. I would run an IR repeater to an A/V closet.


----------



## nrp3

I have the small ones at home and would have used the remote eye trick. I use one in my bedroom, works well. These are the large cable tv boxes.


That site has some possibilities. The prices aren't bad either.


----------



## Magnettica

You should check out Monoprice. 

They're on Facebook too.


----------



## MDShunk

I have my own just stuffed behind the TV, zip tied on to the various cables back there. I see now that some TV's take the smart card thing you can get from your cable company so you don't even need a box.


----------



## Magnettica

MDShunk said:


> I have my own just stuffed behind the TV, zip tied on to the various cables back there. I see now that some TV's take the smart card thing you can get from your cable company so you don't even need a box.


The iPhone can control your cable box, tv, and possibly the blu-ray player too.


----------



## erics37

MDShunk said:


> I have my own just stuffed behind the TV, zip tied on to the various cables back there. I see now that some TV's take the smart card thing you can get from your cable company so you don't even need a box.





Magnettica said:


> The iPhone can control your cable box, tv, and possibly the blu-ray player too.


I just had my cable company install a jack directly into my brain and nerve centers, like this:










So I can now get my netflix streaming even when my wife is hogging the TV!


----------



## SparkYZ

erics37 said:


> I just had my cable company install a jack directly into my brain and nerve centers, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can now get my netflix streaming even when my wife is hogging the TV!


I loved the Matrix trilogy of movies, but that always left me scarred.


----------



## guest

erics37 said:


> I just had my cable company install a jack directly into my brain and nerve centers, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I can now get my netflix streaming even when my wife is hogging the TV!



Brings new meaning to the term "jacking off." :laughing:


----------



## mikeh32

super cheap prices

http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10828


----------



## HARRY304E

erics37 said:


> I just had my cable company install a jack directly into my brain and nerve centers, like this:
> 
> So I can now get my netflix streaming even when my wife is hogging the TV!


Man you have got to lighten up on the steroids:laughing:


----------

